# Milwaukee officer takes his own life



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Milwaukee officer takes his own life






















(Above) Milwaukee officer Alfonzo Glover testifies during an inquest into the shooting death of Wilbert Javier Prado.

*MILWAUKEE* - A suspended Milwaukee police officer charged with homicide took his own life on Tuesday, hours after being released on bail, the police chief said.

Officer Alfonzo Glover was charged Tuesday for fatally shooting an unarmed man last year and six counts of perjury after an investigator determined he lied to an inquest jury.
The 35-year-old killed himself at his home on the city's south side Tuesday afternoon, Police Chief Nannette Hegerty told the Milwaukee Journal-Sentinel.

Her office did not immediately return a call from The Associated Press seeking comment.

Glover was charged Tuesday with one count of first-degree intentional homicide in the death of Wilbert Javier Prado in March 2005.

In May 2005, an inquest jury held that Glover was justified in fatally shooting the 25-year-old Prado after a traffic confrontation.

But an external investigator who re-enacted some of the events leading to the death said they contradicted Glover's
testimony to the jury, Milwaukee County District Attorney E. Michael McCann said at a news conference Tuesday.

Glover was suspended less than two weeks ago and the police department at that time would not say whether Prado's death was a factor. He had been on administrative duty since the shooting.

Bail was set at $25,000. One of Glover's lawyers, Steve Kohn, declined to comment later in the day.

Glover testified at the inquest that as he was driving home after his shift ended around midnight, Prado, 25, followed him closely in a van and flashed his lights.

Glover said he pulled over to let the van pass but the driver stopped and rolled down the window, extending his arm with what Glover thought was a weapon.

Glover pulled his gun and fired at Prado as Prado drove away and crashed into a parked vehicle on the other side of the street, he said. After Prado got out and ran into an alley, Glover followed him and fired twice, a total of 19 shots in all, according to testimony.

But the extent of damage to the van and the parked vehicle demonstrated that Glover's account is "not true," according to a report by Robert Wozniak, a mechanical engineer and accident reconstruction specialist hired by McCann's office.

The van must have been traveling between 22 and 27 miles per hour at the time of impact, which could not have happened if the driver came to a complete stop as Glover testified, the report said.

The inquest jury didn't have that crucial information, McCann said.

An autopsy showed Prado had a blood-alcohol level of .22 percent, or almost three times the state's legal limit of .08 percent.








_Copyright 2006 Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed._


----------

